
Asm.thi.ng – open-source bare-metal coding resources for ARM Cortex-M - dgellow
http://asm.thi.ng/
======
dgellow
It's a personal list by Karsten Schmidt (@toxi on twitter):

See
[https://twitter.com/toxi/status/679826201502978048](https://twitter.com/toxi/status/679826201502978048)

------
ChuckMcM
surprised they don't have libopencm3
([http://github.com/libopencm3/libopencm3/](http://github.com/libopencm3/libopencm3/))

